# Ever spray on stain?



## RTJM27 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm shopping for a HVLP gun and would like to get one that has several uses. I've used rattle can stain before with medium results. I'm wondering if anyone has expierence spraying stain and tips for buying a gun. I've got a 15 gal compressor which delivers 5.4 SCFM @ 90 PSI.

Not afraid to spend some $$$ but I want to buy my tools once and have it for a long time. Not replace it after a year or two.

Thanks


----------



## Trapshter (Nov 5, 2011)

If your considering using your compressor to drive a HVLP gun forget it .you need a much bigger capacity compressor to use it on a HVLP gun. So if your not going to upgrade your compressor. Consider a turbine system buy the best you can afford 4 stage if you can. Apolo make a nice machine. As far as spray dyes and stain I Do it all the time. Works great in fact in some cases better than by hand. Especially with dyes. Spraying is the way to go you have a lot more control with shading. Most HVLP systems come with tip kits for different vescosities of material. However a good turbine system is exspensive. You might want to upgrade the compressor. Both have many pros and cons. So much to talk about. But for sure you will not like spraying with a 15 gal. You can but it's not fun and if your doing a big panel you will have to wait for the compressor to catch up before you are done coating the panel . This is never good as you want to keep a good wet on wet coat through out the panel.
Jm


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

I use one of those portable ones from woodcraft so far I have sprayed everything from highend dinning room tables on site with laquer to stains and sikkens amazing tool.I will find the model and get back

I also run a 80 gallon compresso with 5hp mtor that will work for spraying better but you can get the same results almost with the portable one for way less the price.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've shot stain,dye and water base clear and more in a couple types of guns I have used the least expensive $99 Earlex tubine hvlp system I would not shoot 400 tables at a time with it but for doing a set of cabinets it's fine. I've also used a aiir gun hvlp from HF http://www.harborfreight.com/air-tools/paint/high-volume-low-pressure-gravity-feed-spray-gun-66222.html Using a 5hp compressor and it worked fine. I'm not a cheap tool guy normally but I couldn't believe how well these two tools have worked out . I've been shooting for 35 years so I know a little about guns. If you have the Money the 4 stage apollo is a fine spray system worth the money if you need to shoot a lot.


----------



## Trapshter (Nov 5, 2011)

I hope I was clear. They all work some better than others. The single stage earlex as well as the wood river guns and H.F. Guns which I have and in fact that is the gun I use for dyes and stains. Like Jim I have sprayed for a very long time over twenty years. I have only been spraying furniture and cabinets for about three years now. I finish for two other local shops as well as my own projects and I get a lot of time behind the gun. I have tried all there is to try in HVLP spraying. My personal favorite is a compressor and gun. Like Jim I have a 5 HP comp. With 100 gal tank feeding into another 80 gal tank then through a air drier then filters. A little over kill but I spray alot and I mean alot. The nice thing about a turbine is you don't have to worry about water ,oil, like you do with a compressor.it's alot smaller when your done it can be put away in a closet until the next time you need it. They are great for both the pro as well as the hobby guy. The reason I suggested the 4 stage in the volume of air. Air is what atomizes your material,not enough air and you get droplets. Then you have to learn to thin your material to meet your air flow it's doable no problem. More you have to worry about getting right. This is the reason I said your compressor will not cut it .not enough volume . It will be for about 5 seconds into the panel then you will fall below what you need to properly atomize your material. So you have to wait for the comp.to catch up. When spraying a solvent base product it has already started to cure while you wait . Then when you start again you will leave a dry line ( overspray) not a good thing. You really want to be able to start and finish the panel in one shot maintaining a wet on wet coat through the entire panel. So in closing buy the best you can afford. You won't be sorry
Jm


----------



## RTJM27 (Oct 1, 2011)

Outstanding out pouring of information gentleman. I really appreciate all of the input. I really love this website for giving me the opportunity to tap into seasoned wood workers like yourselves. I almost feel like I have my Grandfather back to guide me in the shop. Thanks again for all of the help.

Very Respectfully,
RTJM


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I had a HVLP then changed to the Earlex 5500 and love it. I used it to spray die and it came out perfect. Good luck.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey Ken do hand rub the stain after spraying? I suppose that would depend on how dark you want the finish?
I have the 5500 and haven't had the chance to try it out yet!


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

The best way to spray stains is to do VERY light coats and build to the color you want. Don't get yourself into a situation where you spray on and wipe off stain. This is counter productive and tends to leave a not so good color coat. With a fair to high end spray system you can build your color using stains, dyes, tinted shellac and tinted lacquers. I've done all and with the light coat build process you can get excellent results.


----------

